# Shaking terribly.



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Last night we had a rain storm blow through and I didnt think anything about it, as our horses have a shelter to go into (which they DO use) and it wasnt too cold. Maybe 40* at the most. Well when I went out to feed this morning I wanted to feed them in their shelter so if any more rain came, they wouldnt get all wet and cold. When I looked at my horse his shoulder, butt, and legs were all shaking, shaking terribly! I've never seen him shake so bad! Is he sick? Or is he cold? Should I get a medium light water resistant turn out blanket? I told my parents and they said "oh, hes fine, hes just a horse..." But I dont think so, if he wasnt cold I dont know why he would be shaking... something seems wrong. Or maybe, Im just over worrying and hes fine? Why do you think he would be shaking so bad? His legs looked like a leaf in the wind... it was pitiful! I have a blanket for like 30 below, but not one for 50 and below... maybe I should invest in one? He is quite chubby, not at all on the skinny side. We rescued him about 9 months ago... And the other horse, wasnt shaking at all, which make me wonder whats wrong...


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry I don't have the answer but I am interested in hearing the responses as well because my horse just started doing the same thing he doesn't seem to be shivering when he is moving but standing still and eating he is shaking just like yours and we had a big rain/snow windstorm come through as well


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

He is cold. He most likely was shut out of the shed at night, got wet which flattened his coat making it lose it's insulation power and he had little to no hay to munch on during the night. The digestion process releases a ton of energy which will keep most horses warm without blanketing.

If he's wet, towel him off and put a blanket on him to make him dry faster. Get some hay (not grain) in him. He doesn't need a blanket as you want to promote a good wooly coat. Horses that were in poor condition often have a little more trouble growing a good coat the first winter but you should be able to keep him toasty warm with simply more hay.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> He is cold. He most likely was shut out of the shed at night, got wet which flattened his coat making it lose it's insulation power and he had little to no hay to munch on during the night. The digestion process releases a ton of energy which will keep most horses warm without blanketing.
> 
> If he's wet, towel him off and put a blanket on him to make him dry faster. Get some hay (not grain) in him. He doesn't need a blanket as you want to promote a good wooly coat. Horses that were in poor condition often have a little more trouble growing a good coat the first winter but you should be able to keep him toasty warm with simply more hay.


Ahh, okay. Then thats what it is. As their field is as good as a desert since they moved in  And currently we have no hay for them to free feed on. Its very dry here, and we have had a hard time finding bales for them to continually munch on. They get fed twice a day, alfala and oats both times... very soon we will be getting some bales for them to munch on! Thank you!!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Was he wet while he was shaking?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

He wasn't too wet. Just a tiny bit wet on his back. They had been in the shelter, or else he would have been completely soaked with the rain we had.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Has he grown any sort of coat yet and did you get him from your area or a more southern climate? I agree he was more than likely just a bit cold and hay would definitely help warm him up. Lily was pretty miserable her first fall up here until I figured out just how much hay she could eat. Once I had her on basically free choice hay she was good until her body kicked up the coat production.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Give him a warm mash, take a piece of burlap and briskly rub him down and plenty of hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If he wasn't wet, then he really shouldn't have been so cold, and I would wonder about an underlying health problem....is he at a good weight? Does he have a good coat? I agree that free choice hay seems to be warranted.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

He has a gorgeous shiny coat, he is at a perfect weight and so far, has been _very_ healthy.

First day we rescued him









And now









He has an unreal thick mane, he has lots of energy, and is always so happy and willing!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My TB already has a turnout sheet on him, because of this reason. He's 22, but he is at a fabulous weight *he went from a 48" girth to a 54" girth* and he's growing a coat...but he's a TB and 22. 

I showed up at the barn to see him shaking, it's become colder now, in the 40's and rain with wind and I didn't want to see him lose weight, so I threw a sheet on him. I just picked it up at TSC. 

My guy is out 24/7, and he has access to round bales constantly - but he's 22 and I don't want to chance him losing weight, I want him to keep it. 

I see no problem throwing a turnout sheet on your boy if he needs it. Some horses are more sensative than others.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> My TB already has a turnout sheet on him, because of this reason. He's 22, but he is at a fabulous weight *he went from a 48" girth to a 54" girth* and he's growing a coat...but he's a TB and 22.
> 
> I showed up at the barn to see him shaking, it's become colder now, in the 40's and rain with wind and I didn't want to see him lose weight, so I threw a sheet on him. I just picked it up at TSC.
> 
> ...


A sheet will make him colder. The sheet will flatten his hair so the air space that would naturally be produced when he 'fluffs' his hair is lost. The hay is keeping him warm, not the sheet.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Really? Because he eats quite a lot, and was still shaking. With the sheet.....he's no longer shaking. 

His face is infront of that round bale until he's pulled off of it or until it is no longer in existance.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The "sheets make them colder" thing is a myth that gets passed around and around. A waterproof sheet, obviously, prevents the worst effects of moisture in the coat. It may also flatten the hair, but it adds its own layer of insulation and air-trapping abilities. And when you have a bona fide blanket, the thickness and heaviness of the filling is certain to keep a horse warm.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

We got a round bale today, its out and in the pasture and the horses are loving it! So tomorrow morning when I go to feed, if hes shivering hes getting a blanket on him for now on, but if hes not shivering, then, thank you round bale! 

I went out today after school and sat on it while they ate, and while the other horses minded their own business, Rusty, (hes the one who is shaking) just had to eat under me... he needed to get the hay I was sitting on...   I love him to pieces <3


----------



## newbie (Oct 20, 2011)

_this is my first post and first time to ever see our 15yr old guy shake! we rescued him last november. never had any issues other than his food aggression i've read the above about the cold and wet horse. my question:_
_the rain here is cold, temps should drop to about 38*. the rain hasn't stopped._
_there is shelter,he is the more dominant of my 2 males- so i see him in the shelter alot more._
_how do i keep him warm tonight? we don't have a blanket yet for him.. suggestions to keep him warm tonight? _


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

newbie said:


> _this is my first post and first time to ever see our 15yr old guy shake! we rescued him last november. never had any issues other than his food aggression i've read the above about the cold and wet horse. my question:_
> _the rain here is cold, temps should drop to about 38*. the rain hasn't stopped._
> _there is shelter,he is the more dominant of my 2 males- so i see him in the shelter alot more._
> _how do i keep him warm tonight? we don't have a blanket yet for him.. suggestions to keep him warm tonight? _


A warm Welcome!

From what I've learned, he is going to need food to munch on all night, as they said, their digestive system keeps them warm enough, where you dont even need a blanket. So what Im doing is I am going to put enough hay in my horses shelter where he can eat it all night, and also to encourage him to stay under something. So maybe just put hay that they can eat all night in their shelter, and when you go out in the morning, if hes still shivering he might need a blanket... Just my 2 cents worth


----------

